# Do trial separations work/help?



## corvette1986 (Jan 24, 2009)

My wife of 20 years has finally agreed to leave the house for a while(I have no family here).I think that would relieve some pressure for me at least, I don't know about her. She ignores me when she is home regardless. We don't have money or kid issues like many people, but she is very frigid(like the weather) and I must have warmth. They say time time makes the heart grow fonder, but in this case I don't know. Any thoughts, ideas, or comments?


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

My first thought would be... Until you are sure you want to leave, don't do anything stupid that would prevent you from going back.

2nd, you say she "Finally Agreed"... what were the circumstances? Did you have to convince her? 

Finally, you have to define "work"... Honestly, trial separations will usually give you the answer... it's just not always the answer that you might be looking for.


----------



## corvette1986 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have never done it and did not want to make things any worse than they they already are. Convincing her to stay with her adult son and family was not difficult, but she was angry all of the way. Didn't want to talk about any ground rules--just do it!

I didn't know what the percent was in getting back together if I decided to do it. I don't want to paint myself in a corner.

You are right--I have no idea what to expect from a separation. Sometimes in the past getting away from each other if only for a few hours helps. A very slippery slope!


----------

